
Bigger than Google+, MySpace isn’t dead yet - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/12/bigger-than-google-myspace-isnt-dead-yet/
======
jrockway
Why do people write, "XXX says a lot about YYY", but then don't elaborate any
further? What does "myspace has more visitors than Google+" say about Google+?
That it's newer? That there's less network effect? I'm not sure, but the
author thinks I am.

The goal of writing should be to provide information, not to confuse me with
FUD.

------
thesash
The number of users is the wrong metric to measure in this debate, its the
_trend_ that tells the story. One service is growing, the other is in free
fall.

<http://www.woorank.com/en/www/myspace.com>

Is MySpace growing exponentially? No. They are continuing to hemorrhage users
while services like Google+, Tumblr, and Pinterest see explosive growth.

------
untog
I think there is still space (heh) for MySpace out there. Focus on music.
Bands interacting with fans, posting new music, concert dates, that sort of
thing. It's possible on Facebook right now but I really think the experience
could be better (and probably plugged _into_ Facebook).

I thought/hoped we'd see that when the group containing Justin Timberlake took
it over. Nothing so far.

------
herval
People love to declare things "dead" and then be surprised when they find out,
5 years on, that the "dead thing" is still there, still generating revenue and
still maintaining a user base. The radio, billboards, Second Life, MySpace...

They should simply call it "not hip enough for me anymore"

------
robertszkutak
I think its worth noting that many people (like myself) do a lot of things
such as commenting on posts and checking notifications from within other
Google services such as Gmail and Docs rather than directly on Google+.

------
ward
Isn't the focus completely different, I thought MySpace became a hangout for
small bands and the likes? (Though I assume MySpace still _wants_ to be more
than that)

